# ZTE MF100 3g modem - pppd problem

## _Kevin

I have a problem connecting to internet using ZTE MF100 modem with wvdial. Modem is being disconnected, when pppd tries to go through IPCP part. See /var/log/messages below:

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: using channel 23 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: Using interface ppp0 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB2 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x43f88a42> <pcomp> <accomp>] 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x14 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x22e9264> <pcomp> <accomp>] 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x14 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x22e9264> <pcomp> <accomp>] 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x43f88a42> <pcomp> <accomp>] 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: rcvd [LCP DiscReq id=0x15 magic=0x22e9264] 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <3e69a869a29b95afbc021d87f0c99e81>, name = "UMTS_CHAP_SRVR"] 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <731033dee17c2570547652379432f8ba>, name = "erainternet"] 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x1 ""] 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: CHAP authentication succeeded 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: CHAP authentication succeeded 

Oct 20 14:24:19 desktop pppd[6777]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns2 0.0.0.0>] 

Oct 20 14:24:20 desktop pppd[6777]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns2 10.11.12.14> <ms-wins 10.11.12.13> <ms-wins 10.11.12.14>] 

Oct 20 14:24:20 desktop pppd[6777]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns2 10.11.12.14>] 

Oct 20 14:24:21 desktop pppd[6777]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x2 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns2 10.11.12.14> <ms-wins 10.11.12.13> <ms-wins 10.11.12.14>] 

Oct 20 14:24:21 desktop pppd[6777]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns2 10.11.12.14>] 

Oct 20 14:24:21 desktop pppd[6777]: Modem hangup 

Oct 20 14:24:21 desktop pppd[6777]: Connection terminated. 

Oct 20 14:24:21 desktop pppd[6777]: Exit. 

Here is my wvdial.conf:

[Dialer Defaults] 

Init3 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 

Modem Type = USB Modem 

Phone = *99***1# 

ISDN = 0 

Username = erainternet 

Init2 = ATZ 

Password = erainternet 

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB2 

Baud = 460800 

Stupid Mode = 1 

New PPPD = yes 

Dial Command = ATD 

Carrier Check = No 

SetVolume = 0 

FlowControl = NoFlow 

[Dialer era] 

Init5=AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","erainternet"; 

And /etc/ppp/peers/wvdial:

defaultroute 

noipdefault 

Will be grateful for help

----------

## anbc

related in any way? post 7403824

ZTE USB modems need firmware? --> /lib/firmware

----------

## _Kevin

I think hardware wise my modem is working, as ttyUSBn devices are created and modem responds fine to AT... commands from wvdial. Module zte_ev (this is what you link to in your post) is not loading by default when I plug the modem stick to USB, but I have tried with it and without this module and pppd problem is there all the time, unfortunately.

----------

